# Bale Supply



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

From the link on here, Bale Supply's owners were the founders of Hay Talk.

How do I find out about ordering from Bale Supply?

Shelia


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Just click on the ad on the right side of the page. I ordered an onboard moisture tester (BHT-2) could have gotten it other places but I thought that being they helped sponsor this site I would throw a little business their way had no clue they were the founders of the site Thanks Shelia for letting everyone know. They were very easy, hassle free, and prompt to do business with would not hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am not 100% certain, but I believe the founders of haytalk sold bale supply to the present owners.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought I'd seen that Hay Talk had new owners but don't know for sure.

Internet search looking for extra sensor pad for BHT-2 took me to Bale Supply and they have a good price. Before ordering I was trying to find out about the company and just stumbled on their Hay Talk connection.

When I go to the site and try to e-mail it give "oops, link appears to be broken"

There is a phone number but the voice mail sounded like possibly something associated with setting up web sites.

Has a place for login but not setting up an account; I tried putting the items I was interested in into the cart but it doesn't proceed to checkout 

Hope they can help me out.

Certainly do not want to cause any problems for advertisers of Hay Talk.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sheila, I actually went to the bale supply website earlier and placed a item in my cart and went to checkout....everything worked fine. Maybe it is the site where you are being re-directed to bale supply? Have you tried to purchase here on ht?

Maybe skip the log in part and see what happens.

http://www.balesupply.com/collections/moisture-testers/products/sensor-pad-kit-07161

If your problem continues send a PM to puritanize, our site administrator, and I am sure he will help you make the connection.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. I had tried from here before and got the error message. Tried (didn't place order yet) from the link in Vol's post and got further along. I need to double check on the preservative applicator before completing order.

Shelia


----------

